# Strange question - Hair color before surgery?



## heath (May 2, 2013)

Ok this may be a totally odd question LOL

But I wanted to treat myself by getting my hair done and highlighted before my surgery next week.

Is 3 days before surgery too close to highlighting and coloring your hair?

The nurse was very adamant about all the stuff I could not take such as supplements, Chinese herbs etc for 3 weeks before surgery.

But what about hair color?

Sorry for the odd question


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think it would be a problem at all. I got my hair done too before surgery because I didn't think I've be able to bend my neck back after surgery. I had no adverse reactions whatsoever. I think I had it done five days before surgery.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I colored my hair about 5 days before surgery since I wasn't sure if I could lean my neck back into the hairdresser's sink for a while after.


----------

